# Hello from Creative Cinema



## Timbickford (Jan 30, 2009)

Hello,

New to this forum. I produce video for Haunted Attractions. Just wanted to say hello.


Tim


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Tim!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Greetings Tim, and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome, would love to see some of the videos that you've done.


----------



## silcrest (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

Silvia


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Welcome, would love to see some of the videos that you've done.


Agreed! Are there any online that we can watch?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)




----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Tim, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Hello Timb, welcome!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Achuta!!!(Huttesse for hello)


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Glad to see you joined!


----------

